# 1976 Aerocraft boat



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

I am in the process of replacing the floor and transom of my boat. Ive been thinking of repainting it at the same time. Motors off and floor/transom are out - why not. The bottom has been painted blue and the sides have been clear coated. Ive been looking on-line to try to find a picture of the boat to see if I could get it to original - no luck. Does any body know how or where I could find more info on this boat. Maybe I'll paint it to look like a new Lund:lol:. Oh, its a Fishmaster 2.


----------



## mb (Jan 10, 2001)

try fiberglassics.com
mb


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Those old Aerocraft Boats were made in St. Charles MI. I bought a new 14 footer in the early 60s. If I remember correctly that on was a baby blue color on the sides with a bare finish on the bottom.


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

Try this site for your boar questions.
http://forums.iboats.com/index.php


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

From what I can find the older boats were a bare alum. color. I think the Lund look is the way I'll go.


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

Well I almost got her ready to go. Only a few more things to do. Glad I decided to give her a paint job. Plus I like the old AeroCraft logo.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Great looking paint job. Did you spray it ? I want to paint my 16.5 ft Blue Fin ,any tips would be helpful . thanks


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice looking boat!!


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

One said:


> Well I almost got her ready to go. Only a few more things to do. Glad I decided to give her a paint job. Plus I like the old AeroCraft logo.


 
Nice. How did you lift it off the trailer to get the bottom painted?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am not sure about that model, but I would think it was blue. My father was the head mold and die maker there until it closed in dec. 1976. He also started there the day it opened in the late 40's. he finished his career at 4 winns. I have many memories of the test boats we carted up to higgins lake when I was a kid.

Anyways that is one of the finest looking aerocraft's I have seen. Great job. I never really liked that color blue anyways. They started painting them in the early 70's I believe


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! I didn't actually paint the bottom (not yet anyways). Just painted the sides and motorwell. I work at a car dealership and had our bodyshop painter spray it for me - cost me a 12pack. I just did all the sanding and bought the paint.The graphics set me back a little - more than what I figured but well worth it. I love it. I did take the boat off the trailer to repaint that. A couple straps wraped around the tree out back to the back of the boat and pulled the trailer out from under it. But a couple bales of straw under it to support it. And crancked it back on. Went smother than I thought it would. Interesting history on the company.


----------

